# Gnomischer Gravitationsbrunnen?



## supermany1 (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mir mal gebaut Und bin eignetlich vollskill Gnom Ingi
Aber dennoch kann ich es nicht benutzen  
Aber warum? Ist das noch ein Bug? Oder muss ich noch was machen dafür?


----------



## justoneofall (17. Februar 2011)

hab gestern mal einen GM drum bemüht. 

und dreimal darfst du raten, welchen satz ich zu hören bekam 

"das problem ist uns bekannt" ...


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2011)

Was soll er Dir denn sonst sagen? Vielleicht "Warte kurz, ich fixe das im Quellcode. So geht jetzt!"?


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was soll er Dir denn sonst sagen? Vielleicht "Warte kurz, ich fixe das im Quellcode. So geht jetzt!"?




''bin noch am scrollen''...


----------



## hexxhexx (31. März 2011)

Ich habe mir den mit meinem Schurken auch gemacht.
Ärgerlicher als die Tatsache, dass das teil verbuggt ist, ist die Tatsache, das es weiter verkauft wird.
Du kaufst die Bauanleitung (achtest nicht unbedingt drauf), farmst die Mats und ..... nix.

Ist es so schwer, das Teil solange aus dem Spiel zu nehmen?

Ich hoffe, das wird mit 4.1 gefixt; albere ich solange mit dem Weltvergrößerer rum


----------

